
How I started the Jacko flashmob by accident - mariorz
http://www.robmanuel.com/2009/06/27/how-i-started-the-jacko-flashmob-by-accident/
======
moe
Headline is wrong. It was not by "accident" but planned and executed.

Also I can only yawn over this because spawning a flashmob over MJ's death is
about as hard spawning one by emptying a few bags of dollar bills onto the
street...

------
pclark
that was really well written.

Also, and this is becoming my favourite line sentence ever: its amazing what
you can do _if you're already famous_ this dude created b3ta!

